# Radeon 9800XT Voltmods



## W1zzard (Jul 15, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 5, 2005)

Whats the IGPU and wheres the voltage check piont for that?
Also, what do the vddq and vref do?


----------

